# Grundgerüst für Prg. e. Automaten in FUP



## GBat (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte eine Statusmaschine (Bzw. Schrittkette mit Verzweigungen) in FUP programmieren.
Beim meinen Recherchen stosse ich hier hauptsächlich auf Leute, die das mit AWL lösen. Ich denke, es muss aber auch für FUP "gute" generelle Lösungen geben
Bisher habe ich immer mit RS-FLIP-FLOPS gearbeitet bei denn der "setzten"-Eingang dann aktiviert wird, den der vorherige Schritt und die Übergangsbedingungen gültig sind. Rücksetzen erfolgt durch andere Schritte (Oder).
Ein Problem das hier aber auftaucht ist, wenn zwei nacheinanderfolgende Schritte gleichzeitig gültig sind (Z.B. Schritt 4 und Schritt 5).
Das kann dazu führen, dass ein Flip-Flop nicht mehr zurückgesetzt wird (Hier z.B. SChritt 4.)

Wie löst ihr das bitte bzw. wie programmiert ihr prinzipiell solche Abläufe in Fup? 
Danke für Eure Anregungen
Geri

Wollte noch sagen: Der Begriff Sprungleiste ist mir schon bekannt und Beiträge hier habe ich auch schon gelesen


----------



## Verpolt (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ein bisschen suchen hier im Forum und Schwupps ---> man findet

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45993&highlight=schrittkette+fup

(weiter unten sind die FUP-Links)


----------



## GBat (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo Verpolt

Sorry, nun habe ich den Beitrag oben noch was hinzugefügt, du warst nur schneller

Vielen Dank. Ich habe mich schon ausgiebig der Suche hier benüht. 

Wahrscheinlich habe ich aber noch was übersehen.

Beste Grüsse

Geri


----------



## GBat (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo Verpolt

Danke nochmals für deine Infos.

Zum Beispiel von Ralle:
Bei ihm handelt es sich um eine lineare Schrittkette", nicht um einen verzweigten Ablauf. Die Kette einfach umzudrehen klappt bei verzweigten Abläufen ja deshalb generell nicht.

Die zwei Beispiele von Kai
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45993&highlight=schrittkette+fup
Wenn ich das Beispiel richtig verstanden habe, dann deckt es den Fall auch nicht ab, wenn nacheinanderfolgende Schritte gleichzeitig gültig sind. Dort ist es wahrscheinlich kein Problem weil dieser Fall nicht vorkommt.


Ich habe mir schon gedacht, man könnte hinter jedes Flip-Flop einen Impulsgeberausgang schalten. Dieser wäre dann sicher immer einen Zyklus gültig und dafür verantwortlich, dass der vorhergehende Schritt zurückgesetzt wird. Man hat dann aber allerdings wieder das Problem, dass gleichzeitig zwei oder mehrere Stati aktiv sind. Das dünkt mich nicht sehr "sauber" programmiert. 

..aber vielleicht habe ich hier auch eine falsche Brille auf

Beste Grüsse

Geri


----------



## volker (11 Juli 2011)

schau die das mal an
http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/php4.../SPS/S7_Bausteine/&datei=Schrittkette.pdf.zip


----------



## Ralle (11 Juli 2011)

GBat schrieb:


> Hallo Verpolt
> 
> Danke nochmals für deine Infos.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen. Mit dieser Art Schrittkette haben wir auch Verzweigungen realisiert, anno dazumal auf der S5 und in unseren Anfängen mit der S7. 

Aber zugegeben, das ist nicht sehr komfortabel und man kommt schnell mal aus dem Tritt.

Die Kette richtig herum zu stellen und einen "Weiterschaltimpuls" zu nutzen ist auch ok, vor Allem ist das gleich auch eine gute Sache für einen Step-Betrieb beim Einrichten.


----------



## GBat (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo Volker

Vielen Dank für den Link mit dem Beispiel!!!!
Genau diese Problematik habe ich gemeint. So wie es der Autor in Variante 2 (Bist du das?) löst, so habe ich bisher auch immer gemacht. Nur ein kleiner Unterschied ist mir aufgefallen.
Der Autor verwendet SR-FlipFlops. Ich habe hingegen RS-FlipFlops verwendet.

Wenn ich so überlege, dann könnte das der entscheidende Punkt sein...

Habe keine SPS zur Hand. Gibt es evtl. einen Simulator, mit dem man das durchspielen kann?

Beste Grüsse

Geri


----------



## mike_roh_soft (11 Juli 2011)

In Step7 gibt es doch PLCSIM ... damit kannst du eine SPS simulieren...


----------



## GBat (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo Ralle

Deinen Beitrag habe ich erst jetzt gesehen Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass der Knoten bei mir liegt und nicht bei euch

Kann es sein, dass es genau daran liegt, welche FlipFlops man vewendet?
Mit AWL kenne ich mich leider noch nicht so aus. Wenn ich dein Beispiel aber richtig deute, dann verwendest du hier aber auch SR-Flip-Flops und keine RS-FlipFlops - stimmts?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=6380&postcount=3


Beste Grüsse

Geri


----------



## Ralle (11 Juli 2011)

GBat schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle
> 
> Deinen Beitrag habe ich erst jetzt gesehen Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass der Knoten bei mir liegt und nicht bei euch
> 
> ...



Eigentlich gar kein FlipFlop. in einem Schritt wird immer ein Merker gesetzt und ein anderer zurückgesetzt. Bei einem Flipflop setzt man den selben Merker, den man auch zurücksetzt. Schau dir mal 2 von den Netzwerken aus dem Beispiel oben in FUP an, da sieht man das. Der SPS ist es prinzipiell egal, wo du einen Merker setzt oder zurücksetzt. Du kannst das als FlipFlop anordnen, dann sieht das in AWL so aus:

```
U     M0.1
      S     [COLOR="Red"]M0.0[/COLOR]
      U     M0.3
      R     [COLOR="red"]M0.0[/COLOR]
      NOP   0
```

Der Merker 0.0 wird gesetzt und zurückgesetzt.

Da ich aber in jedem NW einen Schritt zu stehen habe, wird bei Erfüllen der Weiterschaltbedingung der nächste Schrittmerker gesetzt und der alte Schrittmerker zurückgesetzt. Das funktioniert zwar auch wie bei einem Flip-Flop, ist aber anders angeordnet und auch anders dargestellt.


----------



## GBat (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo Ralle 

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps! Ach ja, habe mir gedacht es ist im Prinzip das Gleiche wie bei einem Flip-Flop.
Habe mir nun mal deine Lösung nach Fup umgesetzt und werde morgen mal probieren.

Beste Grüsse und Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe!

Geri


----------



## Boxy (12 Juli 2011)

Wenn halt versch. Schritte aktiv sind, kommen diese ja irgendwann wieder zusammen. Also S3 und S4 sind gleichzeitig aktiv und im S5 werden diese dann abgelöscht.

Exemplarisch:

U S2
U S2 Endlage
R S2
S S3
S S4

U S3
xxx

U S4
xxx

U S3
U S3 Endlage
U S4 
U S4 Endlage
S S5
R S3
R S4

...


----------

